# REW with an X32



## pAdidas (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,

newbie here, only downloaded V.5 of the Room Eq Wizard on to my Mac computer for a college course I'm doing. Just have a quick question about setting up the software for making some measurements with my X32 in my room.

My only issue so far has been getting an input signal from the desk in to REW. As far as output options go, as I have the x32 set up as my default audio device, I have no problem getting the audio from the software out to my monitors, but with inputs I only have Left and Right. I have an omni large condenser set up on channel one f the desk but get nothing from the softwares input gauge.

Anyone used an x32 for this before and can show me where I should input my mic (which channel etc) and how or if I need to change any routing on the desk?

Apologies if my explanation is confusing, I will answer any questions anyone has as best I can. Really in a bind here as I can't complete an assignment without getting this working.

Mac OSX - 10.7.5

Thanks in advance.
Pad.


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Are you talking about a Behringer X32 digital mixing console? 

If so, you have a ton of options for routing the signal through the board to the software. Depending on what you are trying to accomplish would determine the best course of action. Are you attempting to take measurements and then use the X32's PEQs to make adjustments?

When you say you have the x32 setup as your default audio device, do you mean it is connected to the laptop with a USB, or possibly Firewire, cable and selected as the soundcard? If so, I didn't know it could operate like that (to be fair, I use a PreSonus Studio Live, but I did consider the x32 when deciding which one to get).

I would think a better config would be to use an analogue output of the x32 to route the sound into the laptop's line input jack. Otherwise you'll need to figure out how to get the sound from the USB/Firewire cable selected as the device in REW.

Have you checked REW preferences to see what is available in the "Drivers" and "Devices" drop down menus? You'll need to make sure you have the correct selections here for REW to "see" the incoming audio signal. Even with the operating system configured correctly, REW still needs to have the right selections chosen.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Stoop said: this is a home audio Forum so you can’t expect to find many who would know that the X32 is a digital mixing console made by Behringer, and even fewer who would be familiar with the intricacies of such a device.

Assuming you aren’t dealing with the perennial Java/OX problem (click back one page and look for the sticky thread on the topic), it matters not what channel you have your mic plugged into. Typically with a mixing console the signal inputs are fed to the output connections. In order for REW to work what’s needed is the output signal from the computer to be sent to the desk via USB. With the USB interfaces that are typically used with REW, there is a simple monitor mix knob that accomplishes that. I can’t tell you how to do it with the X32, or if it even _can_ be accomplished. You’ll probably have to check with a pro audio forum like Tape Op Board for the answers to that.

If you can’t get it to work, and if for some reason your college project requires the use of the X32, your best bet would be to just get a USB audio interface and feed its output to the console.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Typically with a mixing console the signal inputs are fed to the output connections.


This one is a bit different Wayne. The x32 is a digital mixing console, and all the inputs are fully assignable; so he'll need to assign the input to a bus which is outputting to the laptop in some way. If by firewire/USB, then it'll need to be assigned to a bus which outputs audio over this interconnect. This is why I recommend he use an analog output from the board, so the input channel can just be assigned to whichever bus he is outputting on (ie: main or an AUX ... it could even be a sub in this case)



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> In order for REW to work what’s needed is the output signal from the computer to be sent to the desk via USB. With the USB interfaces that are typically used with REW, there is a simple monitor mix knob that accomplishes that. I can’t tell you how to do it with the X32, or if it even _can_ be accomplished. You’ll probably have to check with a pro audio forum like Tape Op Board for the answers to that.


From what I read in his post, it appears he has the test signal from REW successfully mapped to the board and outputting to his speakers. I think his issue is getting the microphone signal back into REW.

The test signal from REW to the board is an easy one, as a digitally connected laptop to the board will pass audio, most likely on a AUX IN bus. But getting the mic signal back into REW is more complex, as it's more or less a DAW in this case. I'm not sure REW will allow the selection for INPUT to be the digital connection as a laptop connected as a DAW usually has proprietary software in use for recording, effects loop, and mixing purposes

OP: You state REW gives options for RIGHT and LEFT for input selection. My guess is this is the RIGHT and LEFT channels of the laptops LINE IN connection ... but the only way to know is for you to check the "DRIVER" and "DEVICE" selection in REW preferences.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Stoopalini said:


> The test signal from REW to the board is an easy one, as a digitally connected laptop to the board will pass audio, most likely on a AUX IN bus. But getting the mic signal back into REW is more complex, as it's more or less a DAW in this case.


REW requires the USB interface to have duplex capability. If the X32 can’t do that, rummaging through some other threads convinces me that you’re correct: his only option would be to route the console’s output to his computer’s soundcard input. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Ya, that's my thought too. The firewire or USB interface from the x32 certainly has duplex capabilities, but I don't think there's a way for REW to choose which bus to use for the input. With DAW software, you connect to your mixing board, then you choose which of the buses you want to work with.

As a comparison, most people are using a USB mic and install ASIO drivers for REW. So the mic interfaces with ASIO, and you configure the ASIO control panel for the inputs/outputs. Then REW interfaces with ASIO and uses whatever is configured. 

Input: *USB MIC -> USB MIC DRIVERS -> ASIO DRVIERS -> REW*
Output: *REW -> ASIO DRIVERS -> OUTPUT (ASIO selected)*

For the x32 setup, the DAW software would normally interface directly with the board and allow you to choose the inputs/output within the DAW software itself. But REW won't be able to do this, and I doubt the ASIO drivers will enable you to choose which bus in the firewire signal to turn on/off. Without the DAW software, nothing in the system will be able to interpret the signal coming from the x32 (which contains a LOT of info .. essentially, every channel and every bus is routed here)

Now that I think about it more, the OP needs to connect his mic to ch.1, set the internal routing to NOT map ch.1 to the mains, but map it only to an AUX (say AUX 1 for example). Then run a cable from the AUX 1 output on the back of the board to the laptops LINE IN jack. Then in REW, select either the right, or the left, for the input and it should work.

You do not want the channel which has your mic to be mapped to the mains, or it will cause some serious feedback when you try to take measurements.


----------



## pAdidas (Oct 7, 2014)

Stoopalini said:


> Now that I think about it more, the OP needs to connect his mic to ch.1, set the internal routing to NOT map ch.1 to the mains, but map it only to an AUX (say AUX 1 for example). Then run a cable from the AUX 1 output on the back of the board to the laptops LINE IN jack. Then in REW, select either the right, or the left, for the input and it should work.
> 
> You do not want the channel which has your mic to be mapped to the mains, or it will cause some serious feedback when you try to take measurements.


Apologies for the confusion here everyone, I'm not at the desk at the minute, but I am fairly confident I can route any of the input channels to go to one of the aux channels (if I can get my hands on the right cable) The issue I might run in to is that I don't think I have a line in on my iMac only a headphone out connection. As I use the x32 as my front end for recording at a small set up I have at home, I currently use the monitor out pot instead of the actual master fader to get audio to my monitors.

If I can't get it sorted within the week, I'm going to have to borrow something like a small M-box or similar and take my readings of my room that way. Just a little frustrating as the routing on the x32 is pretty extensive I figured there has to be a way to find out which inputs REW is selecting Left and Right from, from the X32.

I'm on a later model x32 so it's USB as opposed to Firewire if that makes a difference?

Also, the assignment for college is to take readings of the room we have our set up for mixing audio in.

Thank you all for your help so far, hopefully I can get it sorted! 

Pad.


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah, I see ... So you don't have any audio input jacks on the iMac. 

Then yes, you will either need to figure out a way for REW to be able to select the AUX bus from the USB interface to the x32, or you will need to purchase an additional USB audio interface to use.

You don't need any cables to route the input channels to the aux channels in the x32, it's simply a matter of mapping the channel to the bus within the x32's config itself. Just be sure you don't map the input also to the monitor bus, which you're using to play the test tones.

To figure out which inputs REW is referring to as RIGHT and LEFT, check the DRIVERS field value in REW preferences. This will tell you where it is getting the list of devices from (ie: the Right and Left options).


----------



## pAdidas (Oct 7, 2014)

Stoopalini said:


> To figure out which inputs REW is referring to as RIGHT and LEFT, check the DRIVERS field value in REW preferences. This will tell you where it is getting the list of devices from (ie: the Right and Left options).


Hi, 

Can you explain where you mean drivers field? Do you mean the Input Device list on the preference settings menu? I'm attaching a screenshot of how I have it set up, this way I have audio out, but zero input signal going in, I have tried it on both 44.1 and 48k sample rates and have tried changing the input channel from left to right.

The roadblock I keep hitting is knowing where REW is picking the Left and Right input channel from, I just can't figure out where on the X32 desk its looking at.



















I'm going to see about borrowing a small m-box or something in the next couple of days anyway.

Thanks for all the help thus far,

much appreciated,
P.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

pAdidas said:


>


Here are your images - you need 5 posts for links to show up, you can make dummy posts on the post padding thread.

For 10.7.5 you should be able to run the V5.01 beta code, which works much better on OS X.


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

pAdidas said:


> Can you explain where you mean drivers field? Do you mean the Input Device list on the preference settings menu?


My preferences window looks different than yours. Not sure if this is due to Mac vs. PC differences, or due to the REW ver difference (I am running the beta ver), or because you don't have multiple drivers installed.










You can see in my image there is a "Drivers" selection above the "Sample Rate" field. I have JAVA and ASIO options available. The choice made here tells REW which drivers to use, then the Input and Output device selections allow you to choose which devices to use which are tied to the driver which has been selected.



pAdidas said:


> I'm attaching a screenshot of how I have it set up, this way I have audio out, but zero input signal going in, I have tried it on both 44.1 and 48k sample rates and have tried changing the input channel from left to right.
> 
> The roadblock I keep hitting is knowing where REW is picking the Left and Right input channel from, I just can't figure out where on the X32 desk its looking at.


So your input device shows X-USB ... my guess is this is the MAIN out channels of the x32. Do you have channel 1 on the mixer routed to the mains? I know you said your speakers are connected to the monitor output, but if REW is looking for at the mains, you'll need to assign Ch.1 (assuming your mic is connected to ch.1) to the mains.

Also, does your mic require phantom power? If so, make usre you've enabled it for ch.1. Have you verified you are receiving an input signal from the mic into the x32 board? ie: when you tap on the mic, does your input meter for ch.1 bounce?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

pAdidas said:


> *The roadblock I keep hitting is knowing where REW is picking the Left and Right input channel from, I just can't figure out where on the X32 desk its looking at.*


REW’s left and right input signal would come from your measurement mic (typically only one or the other, as you don't measure with two mics). If Stoopalini is correct, it would be routed from the channel the mic is plugged into to the main outputs. I assume you have that channel routed to the main outputs?

Of course, the question that comes to my mind is, is the console’s USB output “seeing” the main outputs? IOW, does the X32 have an internal assignment for what output(s) appears at the USB (e.g. EFX, monitor, subgroups, main L/R, etc.)?

Also - I note in your picture that the X32 shows up in the REW window as an input, but not as an output. This might be as simple as a Windows setting. Right click on your “Speaker” icon and select “Playback Devices.” If the X32 appears as an option, select it as “Default.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

